# Central Heating system



## newcomer (Feb 16, 2005)

Have inherited an old LPG system in an old house in the country where previous owner renewed central heating pipes under new concrete floors.
System losing pressure every day and has to be topped up.
No water leaks or damp spots to be seen so can only assume under concrete and draining away.
Is there any way of finding this leak?
Any advice welcomed.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Got a cat?

Look for the spot that the cat lays in, theres your leak.

Or you could use a inferay theromoter, fan it across the rooms floor until you hit the hot spot.

BJD


----------



## newcomer (Feb 16, 2005)

How did you know we had a cat 

Good idea the infrared thermometer, hadn't thought of that.
Any idea where I could get one?


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Guess the cat thing did not work huh? well thats an old trick.

Inferays can be bought from auto part stores as well as Grangers.

BJD


----------



## pgleeson (Mar 13, 2005)

newcomer said:


> Have inherited an old LPG system in an old house in the country where previous owner renewed central heating pipes under new concrete floors.
> System losing pressure every day and has to be topped up.
> No water leaks or damp spots to be seen so can only assume under concrete and draining away.
> Is there any way of finding this leak?
> Any advice welcomed.



How did things go for you I have the same problem and the plumber is having no look finding it. Let me know how things turned out.

Thanks


----------



## pgleeson (Mar 13, 2005)

Bjd said:


> Got a cat?
> 
> Look for the spot that the cat lays in, theres your leak.
> 
> ...


Does this really work I have the same problem and have had no luck


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess the guy who orginally did the job didn't pressure test it over night to check for leaks..before allowing concrete to be poured big mistake..


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

The cat thing works, but the theromometer works better.
Leaks in slabs are a real pain sometimes to find, you really have to look hard and think like the guy that put the system in like whre would he make up his connections.
The thing to look for is a area that has a higher heat area, or you could use a humidastat to find a damer spot in the slab.

BJD


----------

